# Is converting an addiction?



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

I've been thinking about this for a few days now. It seems like every time I buy a new tank or box of mini's I can't seem not to break out the plasti-card and go to town. Does anyone else have this problem?

As an example the most resent item that I bought was a basilisk, I put the gun platform together and started on an earthshaker emplacement so I could use the hull for a modular conversion set. the set will include salamander versions and a artemus pattern hellhound and all of these will attach with magnets. I can put up pics if anyone would like.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes please on the piccies :biggrin:

I totally agree; my most recently developed bad habit is going back to old models and converting them...in fact, thus was my Storm Trooper Project born. So yeah, I'd say converting's most definitely addictive.


----------



## mjobrien10 (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah, my nids have alot of conversion work and I haven't even been able to field more than 500 points of my chaos marines yet because every figure in it is being converted in one way or another...except for my thousand sons, those models are spot on.


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Here you go Loyalist.

Earthshaker platform (a little blurry...)

















Salamander made from cardboard soon to be redone with plasti-card

























Exterminator Turret









Beginning of Hellhound








I really don't like the basic Hellhound model so I thought I would have a try at the Forgeworld version.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

wow a modular tank, now thats awsome :victory:

oh and to you question, i have one box of stealthies and i was trying to find out how i could convert them in some way..

so yes, its very addictive


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Yeah, I think I'm addicted to converting too. I made this Ork Warboss on a bike where (fluff wise) he chopped up a stinkin flighty elf and used the flyie bits to make his bike fly. I'll get pictures as soon as I can, but my dad's digital camera's battery died and I have no idea where the charger is. But he has a burna boy head, power klaw, an Eldar jetbike engine strapped to the bottom. He's dynamically posed to be jumping over a SM and a barricade.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Very cool modular tank!

I wouldn't call converting stuff an addiction. It's just part of the hobby, which, as a greater whole, is the addiction.


----------



## hellric (Dec 26, 2006)

Nice convos !

For me it's an addiction without doubt : each time I see a new mini, I only see it as a collection of parts, telling myself : "hmmm, this head would rock on the body of ... etc etc..."


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i think we need to start a rehab program lol


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Is it an addiction?

Or is it a necessity?

Creativity is what makes us human, I think. Some people like physical creativity - making stuff from other stuff. Others (like me, who always ends up stabbing myself with a scalpel and breaking bit of plastic in the wrong place and getting glue in the hole so that the thing doesn't turn) prefer the old mental creativity. If you like, that's 'word-conversion'. 

But in the end (I'd argue at least) all 'artistic' endevour involves taking what's given, and altering it to make something new. That seems to be a basic part of how we behave.

Celebrate your urge to chop up bits of plastic and combine them in new ways! Post pictures to make the rest of us feel inadequate! Laugh at those who say you have a problem (please, don't stab them with scalpels)! And, Leinad-Yor, enter one of your modular tanks in the conversion competition!

h so human cyclops:


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

I find myself wanting to convert everything. I find the making side of the hobby to be my best loved side. Anything i can contribute to the model is a plus. From this point on really all i've got left is conversion work. but thats probably due largely to the fact that i've put off all my conversion work till now. So all i've got left to do is my SoB land raider conversion, my celestine conversions, my alpha legion terminator conversions.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice conversions and yes it is an addiction. A very satisfying addiction I would say.


----------



## Artilleon (Feb 27, 2008)

Not an addition but a passion,

A passion to take the standard model and make it unique.

Be it for the style, to fit game mechanics or just because you can..!

I love to convert, adapt and generally build from scratch...I have a landraider sat in a box unbuilt for 2years as I get sidetracked on other projects ( some not wargames related)

Passion is at the heart of a dedicated gamer/modelmaker:biggrin:


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

hellric said:


> Nice convos !
> 
> For me it's an addiction without doubt : each time I see a new mini, I only see it as a collection of parts, telling myself : "hmmm, this head would rock on the body of ... etc etc..."


I'm guilty of this too. ^_^


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Where is the link for the conversion contest? I can't find it anymore, I remember reading it before but I just don't see it now.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Very nice work on the plasticard front Im watching this with interest and probably thieving a couple of your ideas for my Traitor Guard.

Yes i too am an addict, but no rehab please!:no:

That said I rather like Red Orc's answer.

Heres the link to that Comp.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=8903


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

yes. I need more troops, but all I want to do is convert termies, chosen baneblade and doomblasters!
It fills the criteria. Time consuming, expensive, your friends don't approve.
But isn't it fun!


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

this is the norm for me, and really the only reason why I participate in the hobby.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

if i couldnt convert i dont think id ever have the passion to finish an army. so many of my armies start with one random conversion that usually gets out of hand i have 2 fantasy armies with every model converted and a adeptus mechanicus army plus if i couldnt convert my deamon hunter army would be sat in a box waiting for inspiration instead of demolishing every deamon list it comes across


----------



## SepulchreKnight (May 29, 2008)

I can be at a florist or the emergency room at a hospital and see things I can use for bunkers or extra armor, its an epidemic.

I enjoy it though.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Wow your cardboard stuff looks great you cannot tell one bit good job.

I am the same way I always have to convert everything even if it is as little a thing like a custom backback or something.
A plain vanilla model is an Anethma to me,I cannot have em all my predators have magnets so I can make them rhinos or whirlwinds


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

I'd call it an addiction, at least for me. I get ahold of some bits and you'd think I just scored the biggest crack rock a crack head could dream of. It's seriously rediculous. Ever since I cut on and posed my first model I've had a need to make my models look different from the standard models.

The tanks are looking great, you should do a WIP of your next one. The multi-use models are great, and I love the platform you built.


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks Vash, I will be a part of this one. No paint... I haven't even put the new chasis together yet. :grin:


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

SepulchreKnight said:


> I can be at a florist or the emergency room at a hospital and see things I can use for bunkers or extra armor, its an epidemic.
> 
> I enjoy it though.


definatly, always on the hunt for materials. They turn up in the most suprising places. I LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

It is an addiction and you know its an addiction because like me you have asked a stranger if you can have "X" for a project your working on,You know your addicted because you have 20 bottles of "xyz" because the caps will look cool as part of piece of scenery that may never see the light of day. 

Be honest , you look around charity shops for cheap lengths of gold chain for your chaos lords juggernaught!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

you know its bad when the best thing about christmas is getting the wire from your kids toys for the ogryn servitors your making


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Death 0F Angels said:


> definatly, always on the hunt for materials. They turn up in the most suprising places. I LOVE IT!!!!!!


Yeah, I work in the produce department of my local Safeway and there are these metal bar things on some of the crates of strawberries. I nabbed some of 'em to use for some converting. ^_^


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

I would definitely call it an addiction. After seeing the new empire wizards and flagellants, i had to hold myself back from converting them into an inquisitor and his retinue.


----------



## morningstar24 (May 18, 2008)

How would you convert nids, out of curiosity, I've made some, but I dont see much I could do...

Now, I do chaos, and I generally build a squad, and on the next ones, I start adding thing.... a tentacle here, 3rd/4th/5th eye here and there.... some symbols carved, chainspears.. that sort of thing


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Holy crap! You make chain-spears?! Thats awesome!!!


----------



## Skambankt (May 28, 2008)

Hello, my name is Skambankt, and I am a Convert-oholic.
It's been five days since my last conversion, and I'm starting to get the cravings.
-But with your help I'm sure I'll get through:laugh:


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

hahahaha, thats great!


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

I got the back portion of the Hellhound done except for the little details and tomorrow I'll start on the front. Here are some pic's if you're interested.
































I think that I need to hit some of the parts with a sharpie to show some of the details, all white doesn't show very much.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

wow, thats amazing. What did you make the tube thing out of? how did you get the clean cuts on the sides? How'd you measure everything so perfectly? And for that matter, how long have you been doing this?


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

lol, i think we need a tutorial on this, too keep away the cravings!!!!!

p.s, yay my 100th post


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Tanrel, The tube is a piece of PVC pipe with flat stock glued to the ends and then trimmed to match. Metal ruler and patience = straight lines. Most of it is done by eye with trial and error. I did woodworking for a long time but I've only been working with plastic for a few months now.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

oh ok, what tools do you use to cut the plasticard?


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

you should enter this vehicle in the conversion contest, you'd be hard to beat with a chimera that does a little bit of everything!


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Haha, it's true, thats an awesome Chimera!


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Is it just me or did my response to Tanrel seem a bit arrogent? If it did sorry that's what I get for staying up till 2 in the morning. I use a retractable snap-off knife made by Stanley Tools, it allows me to keep a sharp tip without going through a bunch of blades. I've found that if I make a bunch of shallow cuts I can keep a straighter line that if I just try to cut it in one swipe.
I will be putting it in the competition and it will have components for a Hellhound, a Salamander scout and command, and if I can come up with some missles that I am happy with a Manticore. If I find the time maybe even a trojan support vehicle.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

I didn't see it as arrogant, so it's all good. ^_^

You think you could add a couple more vehicles? I don't think it has enough. :biggrin:


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Don't forget the lunch wagon variant! :mrgreen:


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Great job on the conversion.

As for the question..., I don't know if I would call it an addiction-but I do like to be different than everyone else. Thus, I convert just about everything!


----------



## psychomidget99 (Feb 10, 2008)

Definitely. I kicked the addiction when I called the Help Line. They said they knew exactly how I felt, and that I need to recognise I had the addiction, then I had to go for a whole week without referring back to it.

Yeah I used to convert every damned thing. Every Flash Git, every Warboss, biker, nob, plague marine, thousand son, daemon prince, dreadnought, carnifex, genestealer, I could go on for bloody hours like this. I have about a million models and like 80% of them are heavily converted.

I only stopped when I spent more time on otehr things, and haven't done much withmy Warhammer since. Except I'm ebaying for a carnifex so I can build my Malathrope. Not a good sign. Let’s hope that I’m not starting to get back into the habit.

Cheers

psychomidget99


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

I finished the front end and now all I have to do is the small details. I redid the turret like three times until I was happy with it.
Here are some pic's...








































So what do you think?


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Very nice, I like the boxy look. It makes it look like there's extra armour on there, which makes sense, considering it's a freaking flamethrower on wheels.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

the only criticisium i have is to make the flame thrower bit by hand and make it look like this
View attachment 701

(click for bigger pic)

but otherwise if you look at the tank above they almost look exactly the same, just minor details need adding


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

:shok: How did you do the eye slots?


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Two small triangles and and two rectangles made out of plasti-card and trimmed to get the look you want.

Dirty-dog-, That is the tank I was using for reference but I haven't decided on the flamer completely yet, I may change it I just don't know yet.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

holy crap, that makes the tank look even better!


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

That's a really cool tank. I did the same with my whirlwind for a while... I'm not as addicted as others here but every piece of cloth apart from the veterans are all greenstuffed. every sergeant and captain is converted in some way... the basic guys is a bit too much for me:biggrin:


----------



## Cardonic (Jun 2, 2008)

I like it a lot, good work there.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

so, how did you get so good? Do you just need the proper tools and some practice? Or do you need to go get, like, a lesson or something?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I freebase modeling cement and do lines of plastic filings.
But I can quit anytime I like.
No, really...

But yeah...you get to a point when you develop 'modder's eye' you just look at somethin and autimatically see what bits owuld look sweet on a 40k model.


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Tanrel, everything that I have done is practice and a little forethought. I think about what I want to do and then work it out piece by piece. When I clean up a bit I'll show you my scrap box from the past couple of days, it has so many little pieces in it that it's awful.


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

I think we convert cause half of GW's models suck lol.
My CSM aspiring champ has an AWESOME head made out of GS and Bret bits. *sigh*


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

leinad-yor said:


> Tanrel, everything that I have done is practice and a little forethought. I think about what I want to do and then work it out piece by piece. When I clean up a bit I'll show you my scrap box from the past couple of days, it has so many little pieces in it that it's awful.


Sorry if I'm asking too many questions, you just have professional quality stuff. I want to be able to make that quality stuff too. ^_^


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

yes converting is an addiction, and should be acknowledged as a mental disorder.
But in no way am i saying its bad thing.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

hahahahaha!


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

It must have something to do with insomnia because I stay up way too late doing this.

Tanrel I'm just fine with questions as long as I can answer them. The more you practice the better you get. I'm still shite with green stuff but I keep trying.:biggrin:
And thanks for the compliment...


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

I currently have a conversion itch that needs to be scratched, but I am drawing a blank. The model is a Nurgle Daemon Prince, I really don't want to do something that every one does. So can any one of my fellow addicts help me.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

what about a weapon change or a full grubby robe on him?


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

If you're good with green stuff you could make his body bloating up and popping apart his body armor, or make his body eat away at his armor so there are pieces missing. This would get some good use out all the extra torsos that you get with space marine sprues.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I am a convertaholic and have been for some time fortunately games workshop are attempting to cure me by removing their bits service and making the cost of mini's so high that i rarely impulse buy just to convert any more Ill still convert wherever i can its all gone underground


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

i just had surgery on my wrist. no cnverting, i am having withdrawals so i spend enormous amounts of time looking at other peoples work. I think that just makes it worse. Hopefully im gonna make some kind of setup to where i can paint one handed so i cant at least get some of that done.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

leinad-yor said:


> It must have something to do with insomnia because I stay up way too late doing this.
> 
> Tanrel I'm just fine with questions as long as I can answer them. The more you practice the better you get. I'm still shite with green stuff but I keep trying.:biggrin:
> And thanks for the compliment...


Yeah, I'm not really good with anything right now. ^_^

No problem for the compliment, you've got some really good stuff. ^_^


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Here is an update on the heavy flamer turret, I used a couple of extra flamers from my guard sprues and put them together to get that heavy flamer feel.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Is that the hellhound or a different tank with heavy flamers?


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

It is a Hellhound based off of the FW version, I don't like the one from GW. It is also a modular add-on that can be swapped out with with the earthshaker platform.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I like it more than the GW one too and I haven't seen the FW one. good job!:victory:


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

wow that looks better than the fw one, it looks more powerfull like a hellhound should. now it doesnt look like a heavy flamer off the terminators........, it acually looks like a flamethrower that should be on a tank.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

yeah, that looks amazingly awesome!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

can't wait to see it put together and painted.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

OOOOOOOO!!!! I can't wait to see it painted either!!!


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

I guess I better learn how to paint then:wink:. First I need to get all the pic's that I need for the comp, I want to do a group pic with all the different components, I've only got two complete and tonight I'll have the third. Should I do a trojan and an earthshaker carrage or save that for the next comp?


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

whats a trojan?


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

The Trojan is the vehicle pulling the platform.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

thats really cool looking!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i reckon that you shuld build it now!!!

its really great seening this, i meen 1 chassi,= 4 tanks.

wow


----------



## MegaPanda (Apr 21, 2008)

But, what happens when he wants to use a trojan and a hellhound at the same time (aside from the end of the word of course but, that's only a trivial matter)?


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

My next planned purchase is a Basilisk Battery so I shouldn't have any problems.

I'm not going to make the earthshaker carrage just yet, I don't have enough of the bits that I need to do all of the tracks so I am going to postpone that part for a little while. I am also going to get back to my warhound and try to get it done.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

which ones the warhound? And are you going to paint the hell hound part?


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Tanrel,
I will be painting all of the component pieces that I am making I just need to get more built so I can get a group shot of all of them together.

This is the thread for the Warhound Titan that I am building.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=9027
This is what got me started working with plastic.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

oh, ok. Cool!!!


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Some pic's of my Salamander Scout, I've got a guy in it for scale and it has been finished for a few days but life got in the way to much to let me do more.

















I had to make a new driver hatch so I didn't have to raise the gun up too high.

















next up is the Salamander Command with h. bolter and then the Trojan


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

hay i really admire your modeling skills, it would be great to see a totorial on this.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

yeah, it would be aweome to see how you did this. ^_^


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

OK guys I get the point. I've been putting a bit of thought into a tutorial on modular Basilisks, but the problem is knowing how far I can go without infringing on copyright laws. Most of the things that I make are copied from something else that I like and can't get the originals for at this time. I'll see what I can come up with that is my own design and do a tutorial on it that will give all the basics so that others can change it to their own preferences to make what they would like.

If anyone can give info on how far I can go it would be greatly appreciated.

Leinad


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

well i cant see whats wrong with creating a gw tank through the way that you see it, you know looking at the model and then drwing templates etc, i thought it was along the lines of, you cant make moulds directly off or products, you know likemaking a mould of a space marine and making heaps of them etc.


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

I'll put a pen to paper and come up with a draft and then post it up with some pic's for everyone to pick apart:laugh:


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

yay, you have inspired me to get a basilisk and plasticard lol


----------



## aardvark (Feb 19, 2008)

I think we need to start a chapter of Converters Anonymous!

I've been making models on and off for about 35 years now, but only 40K for about the last 2. It doesn't take long to get bored with Straight From The Box. If you can do things that are different, but allow the finished product to be used for gaming, why not?

Some people love the painting angle. Personally, I've always preferred making to painting, which is why my workshop (sorry, dining room!) is always littered with finished-but-unpainted stuff. I don't pretend to be any good at either, but I do get pleasure from it. Being called a Twisted Genius by the staff of my local GW for my latest conversion feels pretty good!

You can find some of my work in the Tau, SM and WIP galleries on this site. I'm also about to post some future conversion design concepts for comment in this forum.

Keep on converting, chaps and chapesses, and tell the world about it!


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

haha, yeah, my kitchen's my workshop. ^_^ I'd love to see some pics of your conversions!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

lol whataya no, i have a modeling room but i use the dining room aswell, its so cold and dark in there lol


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Hahaha, a real man models in the cold!!! ^_^


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

not when its snowing outside with a half smashed window and nothing to cover it.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Um...Oh!!! It's 'Extreme Modeling'!!! I can see the reality TV show now...


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

lol imagine that, it would be a great way to research on how to snow flock your bases lol


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Hahahahahahahaha, thats freaking hilarious! ^_^


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

lol.

man this thread has gone off topic


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

yeah, maybe a little. ^_^


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Well let's get back on topic, I've started the tutorial and it will be on the Trojan and will be very pic heavy I think.

Do I just post it in the tutorial section or do I need to get in touch with some one first?

Leinad


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i would just say post it in the tutorial section

cant wait to see more pics


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

tutorial seems best. ^_^ I can't wait to see more pics either!!!


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Well I put up the tutorial for posting and will add to it to show the full build of the trojan component, but I think that I got the most important parts in the initial post. This should help anyone build anything they want out of a basilisk kit, I hope.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Yay!!! I'm excited. ^_^


----------



## GuntharWest (Jun 12, 2008)

Converting is one of the best things of the hobby - allows personal creativity into a static bunch of plastic / metal.

I've attached a couple of simple mods that I did - the Hellhound was a "used" chimera that I just swapped turret ends with a flamer, and added a couple of fuel barrels. The Chimera is a turret swap/conversion with a SM Predator turret, and uses rare earth magnets to hold it down to the chimera body.

Since taking these photos, I've finished priming both DA Green, and then taking an air brush to do some black camo striping & black base coat the tracks. (it took about 2 hours to do the tracks & cammo lines on about 8-9 tanks with the airbrush !!


----------



## zenfarr (Nov 25, 2007)

Those are some really great conversions, I've been converting SM HQ's lately that are supposed to be metal from all plastic pieces. I'm in the midst of building a Librarian, all I need are legs.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

mmm, i want to grab the SM command squad box just to use its pieces for conversion, might do that if its still there on wed.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

That box is great for conversions. put that with the commander box and you can make loads of stuff....:biggrin:


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Here's a conversion I did for an Ork warboss on a bike. I took an Eldar jetbike engine and strapped it to the bottom of the bike. Sorry for the poor image quality. ^_^


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Time to bring this thread back from the dead. I found some rules on BoLS and it gave me the inspiration to make a new component for my modular Bassi. I need to buy more Basilisks:grin:. Here are some pics some old and some new...

Salamander Command Vehicle








Salamander Scout Vehicle








Hellhound








Deathstrike Missle Launcher WIP








Ready for launch








Group shot of the components








This is my scratchbuilt Thunderbolt

















I'm working out the details for a Hydra kit to be done next, and then I need to make more of each.

Leinad


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Im more addicted to kit bashing I think (or is that converting?). For instance, i am sat here making a command squad on bikes. And instead of using a Standard bearers arm, I used 3 of those flag things that come with the bikes cut them apart, stick 'em together to make a long pole


----------

